# 🎇🎇🎇Welcome to Miyushima’s Free Cataloguing and Fireworks Festival Event🎇🎇🎇



## Minou (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi!

*Welcome to Miyushima’s Free Cataloguing and Island Tour Event featuring
 the fireworks festival *
 
The event is completely free. This is a way for me to return to the community for all it has done for me.  

With the summer update, in addition to the cataloguing event where you can catalog *japanese-themed sets** (*and other sets), I have *opened up access to the rest of my island *where you can have a tour while *enjoying the fireworks*! 




I won’t be checking in on people while on the island, so I ask you to 
*please respect these rules in regards to cataloguing:*​
*Come *preferably *with empty pockets!* This is to avoid mixing up your items with the ones on my island.
The dedicated free section area in front of the airport has *wrapped gifts of random furnitures/clothes and DIY*. *Please don’t open your wrapped gifts until you are back on your island*, to avoid mixup. 
As a part of the event, I have added a free section area flagged by red balloons near the Southwest beach where you can grab *Redd’s Raffle prizes.* Feel free to take and use them while on the island.
*All the other areas are strictly for catalog*: *put items in your pocket, then drop them right off.* This allows everyone to be able to catalog them. If I notice any items missing, I will drop this event!
You can pick up all items from the same set in succession before dropping them, but be mindful to *drop them inside their dedicated fenced up spot.*
*Please leave through the airport.*

*In the spoilers below, you will see the available sets for catalog on my island. *
All sets are completed except the umbrellas which aren't part of a set in particular. 
They are separated in three beach areas on my island.
I changed some sets, mainly in the Southwest Beach, so the people who joined my previous cataloguing events can catalog new ones.
In a future post, I will start taking requests for items from completed sets that I don't have space to put on the beaches.

*⋆┈┈❀❀❀South Central Beach main cataloguing sets❀❀❀┈┈⋆*
Japanese-themed items and clothing



Spoiler: South Central Beach:



Elaborate kimono stands
Flashy flower signs
Kimono stand
Low screens
Paper lanterns
Screens
Traditional tea sets
Zen cushion
Blossoming kimonos
Fancy kimonos
Hakamas
Kabuki-actor yukatas
Miko attires
Paper parasol, exquisite parasol, kabuki umbrella
Samurai shirts
Samurai greaves
Samurai helmets


*⋆┈┈❀❀❀Southeast Beach cataloguing sets❀❀❀┈┈⋆ *
More japanese-themed clothing



Spoiler: Southeast Beach: 



Butterfly kimonos
Flashy kimonos
Fox masks
Junihitoe
Morning glory yukatas
Ninja costumes
Ninja hoods
Sea hanten shirts
*Kimono sandals (new) *


*⋆┈┈❀❀❀Southwest Beach cataloguing sets❀❀❀┈┈⋆*


Spoiler: Southwest Beach:



Antique brown furnitures
Fancy violins
*Floor lights (new)*
Imperial red furnitures
Menu chalkboards
Rattan white furnitures 
Serving carts
*Simple panels (new)
Upright pianos (new)*



* Island tour details  *
 
I may be walking around the island to enjoy the festival with everyone.  
If anyone is looking for me for any questions, I will be wearing a morning-glory yukata with a flower bopper. 
The highlight of the tour during the fireworks is the *Matsuri area (Japanese festival)* in the back of my island, as shown in the picture above, and *the walk to it from the japanese-themed neighborhood* (right from the airport).
To fully immerse yourself in the Matsuri experience, I highly recommend you come *wearing a kimono or yukata.*
Able's shop is selling the casual kimonos, morning-glory yukatas, kabuki-actor yukatas and kimono sandals, so feel free to shop!

If interested, reply on this thread here with the following* form:*
*Island Name:*
*In Game Name:
Interested in (Catalog/Island tour/Both!):*
*Comments (if any):*

I will let you know once I add you in the queue (will probably allow up to 10 users at a time as long as there is a few minutes gap in between each). Just look for the dodo on the top of the thread once you receive a reply from me.

See you soon and enjoy! ​


----------



## Lamebo (Jul 26, 2020)

Island Name: San Miguel
In Game Name: Beebah
Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All!
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## Minou (Jul 26, 2020)

Lamebo said:


> Island Name: San Miguel
> In Game Name: Beebah
> Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All!
> Comments: Thank you!


you're added!


----------



## Lamebo (Jul 26, 2020)

Minou said:


> you're added!


I’ll head over shortly!


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 26, 2020)

Island Name: Junipine
In Game Name: Winter
Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All!
Comments (if any): Love this! Thank you!


----------



## Minou (Jul 26, 2020)

Nosfurratu said:


> Island Name: Junipine
> In Game Name: Winter
> Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All!
> Comments (if any): Love this! Thank you!


you're added!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 26, 2020)

Island Name: Sakura
In Game Name: SillyPuppy
Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All!
Comments (if any): Thank you for your generosity! :3


----------



## Minou (Jul 26, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Island Name: Sakura
> In Game Name: SillyPuppy
> Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All!
> Comments (if any): Thank you for your generosity! :3


you're added!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 26, 2020)

Minou said:


> you're added!


Thanks! Heading over now.


----------



## KatKarma (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi, are you still open, I would love to come


----------



## Minou (Jul 26, 2020)

KatKarma said:


> Hi, are you still open, I would love to come


You're added!


----------



## HaJi (Jul 26, 2020)

hello!Can I come please?
*Island Name: Xaymaca 
In Game Name:Ash
Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!):All
Comments (if any):* Thank you c:


----------



## Minou (Jul 26, 2020)

Genji_lvr said:


> hello!Can I come please?
> *Island Name: Xaymaca
> In Game Name:Ash
> Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!):All
> Comments (if any):* Thank you c:


you're added!


----------



## Bunnii (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi! I'm interested in cataloging

*Island Name: Sera
In Game Name: Sarah
Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All
Comments (if any): Thanks for doing this *


----------



## Minou (Jul 26, 2020)

Bunnii said:


> Hi! I'm interested in cataloging
> 
> *Island Name: Sera
> In Game Name: Sarah
> ...


sorry for the delay! you're added!


----------



## Ironheart (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to catalog too if there's still time  Thank you!
*Island Name: Catallion
In Game Name: Ironheart
 Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All
Comments (if any):* thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Minou (Jul 26, 2020)

Ironheart said:


> Hello, I'd like to catalog too if there's still time  Thank you!
> *Island Name: Catallion
> In Game Name: Ironheart
> Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All
> Comments (if any):* thank you so much!!!!


hi! sorry for the delay! cell phone has been slow to notify me.
you're added!


----------



## NyattaSama (Jul 26, 2020)

*Island Name: 皮噗
In Game Name: 阿星
Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All ^_^
Comments (if any): Thank you and I shall bring you the goodies c:*


----------



## Minou (Jul 26, 2020)

NyattaSama said:


> *Island Name: 皮噗
> In Game Name: 阿星
> Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All ^_^
> Comments (if any): Thank you and I shall bring you the goodies c:*


thank you!!! you're added! <3


----------



## Zakira (Jul 26, 2020)

Will you still be doing this tommorow? I'm very interested in coming but I can't make it today.


----------



## Coco63 (Jul 26, 2020)

Island Name: Froyo
In Game Name: Coco
Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All!
Comments (if any): Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Minou (Jul 26, 2020)

Coco63 said:


> Island Name: Froyo
> In Game Name: Coco
> Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All!
> Comments (if any): Thanks for doing this!


You're added!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Zakira said:


> Will you still be doing this tommorow? I'm very interested in coming but I can't make it today.


Sure ! Will keep you posted. I'll do it some time in the evening (eastern time) probably.


----------



## Zakira (Jul 26, 2020)

Minou said:


> You're added!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm also eastern time so I'll keep an eye out


----------



## Buffi (Jul 26, 2020)

Island Name: Bookpinch
In Game Name: Momma Bear
Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All


----------



## Minou (Jul 26, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Island Name: Bookpinch
> In Game Name: Momma Bear
> Interested beach sets (South Central/SW/SE/All!): All


you're added!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020

won't add more people for today, 
thank you for all those that came! 
will keep this thread online again, on another day


----------



## Minou (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi!
I am back online.
Remember to read the rules written on the main post before coming and to state your island name so i can keep track who to remove from the queue once you leave the island.
I added more wrapped gifts of random furnitures/items. You can take as many as 5-10 items per person, so don't be shy! Will add in more along the way. Just remember to only pick them up at the end before you leave the island or if you pick them up in the beginning, don't unwrap the gift until you're home to avoid mixup!
Happy cataloguing! 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Zakira said:


> Thank you! I'm also eastern time so I'll keep an eye out


Hi @Zakira ! feel free to come if youre still interested. Will add you in priority in the queue once you confirm you can come


----------



## flabbergasted (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello, I am interested!

Island name: leclaire
ingame name: maddie
interested beach sets: all


----------



## Minou (Jul 27, 2020)

flabbergasted said:


> Hello, I am interested!
> 
> Island name: leclaire
> ingame name: maddie
> interested beach sets: all


you're added!


----------



## flabbergasted (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank you, on my way!


----------



## litilravnur (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi! I would love to visit

*Island Name:* Ravnur
*In Game Name: *Bree
*Comments (if any): *Thanks in advance


----------



## little10 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi! May I come? 

Island Name: Chamomile
In Game Name: Kay
Comments (if any): Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Minou (Jul 27, 2020)

litilravnur said:


> Hi! I would love to visit
> 
> *Island Name:* Ravnur
> *In Game Name: *Bree
> *Comments (if any): *Thanks in advance


You're welcome <3You're added!


----------



## litilravnur (Jul 27, 2020)

Minou said:


> You're welcome <3You're added!


Omw


----------



## Minou (Jul 27, 2020)

little10 said:


> Hi! May I come?
> 
> Island Name: Chamomile
> In Game Name: Kay
> Comments (if any): Thank you for doing this!


You're added!


----------



## flabbergasted (Jul 27, 2020)

Internet is being fickle, be there asap


----------



## pandapples (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to stop by if you're open!

*Island Name: Calicocoa
In Game Name: Chi
Comments (if any):* Thank you so much!


----------



## Minou (Jul 27, 2020)

pandapples said:


> Hi, I'd love to stop by if you're open!
> 
> *Island Name: Calicocoa
> In Game Name: Chi
> Comments (if any):* Thank you so much!


You're added!


----------



## nageki (Jul 27, 2020)

this is so nice, i'd love to come!

Island Name: Peanut
In Game Name: Art
Comments (if any): been searching for the kabuki actor yukata for MONTHS you are a life saver


----------



## Minou (Jul 27, 2020)

nageki said:


> this is so nice, i'd love to come!
> 
> Island Name: Peanut
> In Game Name: Art
> Comments (if any): been searching for the kabuki actor yukata for MONTHS you are a life saver


Happy I can help! You're added!


----------



## Anblick (Jul 27, 2020)

*Island Name: Erinland
In Game Name: Alessa
Comments (if any): omg thank you!! You have some sets I've been REALLY after!  YAY*


----------



## Minou (Jul 27, 2020)

Anblick said:


> *Island Name: Erinland
> In Game Name: Alessa
> Comments (if any): omg thank you!! You have some sets I've been REALLY after!  YAY*


Glad to help! ^^you're added!


----------



## FaerieRose (Jul 27, 2020)

Name: Rose
Island: Port Melon
Comments: Thank you for hosting this event! It'll help me sooo much with my themed island!


----------



## Minou (Jul 27, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> Name: Rose
> Island: Port Melon
> Comments: Thank you for hosting this event! It'll help me sooo much with my themed island!


happy to hear that!! you're added!


----------



## Snek (Jul 27, 2020)

*Island Name: *New Island
*In Game Name: *Curtis
*Comments (if any): *I'm interested in the South Central and SW areas. I have most clothing so just cataloguing furniture. Thank you for hosting!


----------



## Minou (Jul 27, 2020)

Snek said:


> *Island Name: *New Island
> *In Game Name: *Curtis
> *Comments (if any): *I'm interested in the South Central and SW areas. I have most clothing so just cataloguing furniture. Thank you for hosting!


good to know! you're added!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

Will close for the night after the last ones on my island leave.
Thanks again for everyone who has come! 
Will be online again soon!


----------



## Minou (Aug 9, 2020)

Bump! updated the thread, please read the main post for details!


----------



## sunset_succulent (Aug 9, 2020)

Island Name: Moonfall
In Game Name: Sapphire
Interested in (Catalog/Island tour/Both!) Catalogue 
Comments (if any): tysm!


----------



## Minou (Aug 9, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> Island Name: Moonfall
> In Game Name: Sapphire
> Interested in (Catalog/Island tour/Both!) Catalogue
> Comments (if any): tysm!


you're added!


----------

